# New Colour code system announced for Phases



## odyssey06 (12 Aug 2020)

The government intends to move away from the phases of re-opening the country, and switch to a colour-coded system to indicate how counties, regions and the country as a whole are currently affected by Covid-19.
First reported in this morning’s Irish Times, the system would have four colours or statuses – yellow, orange, red and blue.
Speaking on RTÉ’s Morning Ireland, Donnelly said that yellow would be “where we’re at now in most of the country”.
He said that orange would be similar to the restrictions just implemented in Kildare, Laois and Offaly while a red status would be the kind of large-scale lockdown we saw across the country earlier this year.









						Donnelly outlines colour-coding system to replace phases as Harris says Covid could be with us 'a very long time'
					

The health minister said the phases were about providing a timescale, but this system would tell us where we’re at “on any given day”.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------

